# LIT - Lithium Australia



## exberliner1 (1 December 2010)

I noticed there was no thread for Midwinter Resources so I thought I would share a post with you that I put on HC today.

--

Midwinter Resources has popped up on my radar screen over the past couple of weeks so I thought it might make sense to run the EB sliderule over what they are up to at the moment.

Shares and options in issue are as follows:

Undiluted

Shares issued : 41.7mn Ticker MWN * includes partly paid contributor shares 11.7mn paid $0.01

Number quoted: 30mn

Options issued: 18.3mn Ticker MWNOA

Options strike : $0.25 expiry 30th November 2011

So a simple calculation gives the company a market cap of $ 7 506 000 at today?s close of $0.18

MWN has $3.6mn in cash on its balance sheet representing $0.086 per share, including the 11.7mn contributor shares or $0.12 per share based upon the quoted total of 30mn shares. Either way it is a fair chunk of cash relative to the market cap.

In other words almost half the mkt cap is in cash.

I am not considering the diluted situation right now as the options are out of the money, although you should bear in mind that full exercise of these options will result in an additional $ 4.6mn in November 2011.

MWN has acquired currently a 49% interest in Capricorn Iron which holds promising Fe grounds in South Africa, the plan is to take this holding to 100% over the next few years on declaring a number of milestones as measured by reported JORC resources on the project. A full description of the schedule for acquiring all of Capricorn and the milestones that need to be achieved can be found in the MWN announcement to the ASX on 20th September titled ?Midwinter acquires interest in iron ore project.?

The Fe project is known as The Northern Lights Iron Ore Project which if nothing else is a nice name.

The Northern Lights area benefits from infrastructure such as paved roads, electricity supply from the South African grid and close proximity to the Limpopo river. So none of that silliness we see in some explorers who find a great resource 100s of KMs from the nearest road or railway and have no way of transporting it to market.

MWN?s aim in acquiring Capricorn is to create a JORC?d resource of 1bn tonnes of Fe grading 30% or more.

On the face of it 30% Fe does not sound very exciting, however, the company makes it clear that the Fe has very low impurities. In addition the mineralization is coarse grained and amenable to low cost concentration processes or benefication.

The largest continuous Fe anomaly in the Northern Lights area is a massive 10km by 1.5km in addition there are many more subsidiary anomalies.

On 8th October MWN flew a 1 500km helicopter aerial magnetic survey in 200m spaced lines from a height of 150m which produced some extremely positive readings. These can be seen in the September 2010 quarterly activities report.

In addition the report of 18th November shows more details of the magnetic aerial survey around the drill holes but more on that later.

After analyzing the aerial magnetic survey data for a few weeks a 3 000m RC drill program was begun on 17th November.

MWN was so pleased with the first drill hole that it took the unusual step of issuing an ASX announcement the very next day. Stating that MWN had intersected the targeted magnetite Banded Iron Formations (BIFs) in the first 2 holes. This confirms MWN?s aerial magnetic survey interpretations and now allows them to focus on similar anomalies at Northern Lights based upon the data from the aerial survey.

The drilling on the other anomalies, 6 in total for this drilling campaign is currently underway.

MWN also states that the drill cores from the first 2 holes will be submitted for assay and should be available before Christmas. It would appear that the assay labs in South Africa are not overwhelmed with work as they are in Australia.

--

Now, if that lot wasn?t enough - this is where it gets interesting.

The share prices of MWN has been pretty much unnoticed for the last few months. There has not been much daily turnover and so a sudden flurry of buying all at once the moment the market opened caused me to mark the stock for some background research when time permitted.

On Monday 3 orders went through for a total of 102 000 shares all in the first 15 minutes of market trading. The buyers did not sit in depth on the bid side awaiting sellers, as you would normally do if there was no pressing reason to acquire the stock immediately. They also bought everything below 18c in an apparent hurry and then went away.

I have seen this before when a small explorer finds something above expectations in a drilling program. 

Let us take a guess of the following ? could it be that the guys running the drill rigs know what MWN is beginning to uncover and have placed the odd personal order to acquire shares in MWN ? hence the need to buy straight of the offer.

Or

Could it be that personnel in the assay lab have received the first 2 cores and realized that the Fe results are well above expectations?

This is just a guess but it would help to explain the sudden flurry of buy orders all in a 15 minute window just as the market opened on Monday with a drill program underway and assays due before Christmas.

Then today someone bought 10k MWNOAs at 5c (I know, I know only $500) but again I have seen movements like this when drill cores and assay are known to a few contractors during the drill and assay program.

After all this is South Africa where the rule of law is not as religiously enforced as it is supposed to be in Australia.

Conclusion.

MWN seems to have sensible management who communicate with shareholders on a regular basis. 

Its Northern Lights project, on the information available, looks very promising and is now being drilled and assayed.

The market cap is very low and there is a lot of cash on the balance sheet.

I can see very little downside from here and huge potential upside.

If the recent buying did come from contractors who have seen drill cores then MWN is due for an excellent Christmas and new year.

Given the size of the company I would argue that it is worth taking a small parcel of MWN or the MWNOAs as expected information flow from the company during the drill program and assay announcements should send the shares much higher very quickly.

It is also worth noting that the top 20 hold 44% of the issued shares and 76% of the issued options.

There have also been some substantial shareholder buy notices over the past couple of months as well.

The small number of available shares should therefore work to the advantage of shareholders and magnify gains in the stock, this would also make the MWNOAs attractive, even though they are out of the money.

Finally I must admit I do hold a small parcel of MWNs and MWNOAs but it is not a core holding in my portfolio just a speculative punt.

I have put this post together to see if anyone out there agrees with my positive viewpoint on MWN.

Any comments?

Be happy

EB


----------



## jonojpsg (2 December 2010)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

Certainly sounds interesting - if they can pull out some good assays then SP should definitely move.  Might have a punt myself...


----------



## exberliner1 (5 December 2010)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

Why has MWN turned red in my original post?

Surely green should be more appropriate 

EB


----------



## springhill (13 April 2011)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

MWN announcement today regarding the quality of iron ore samples from their Northern Lights project.

Anyone else holding/watching this?

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110413/pdf/41y0j8d9rzh3xq.pdf


----------



## exberliner1 (25 May 2011)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

Excellent results from the first Davis recovery Tube trial.

69.9% Fe and recovery around 90% from throughput.

Yet we still have an EV of around $1m

30mn shares in issue and plenty of cash on the balance sheet.

Shame everyone ignores it - looks like a huge bargain to me.

EB


----------



## springhill (25 May 2011)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*



exberliner1 said:


> Excellent results from the first Davis recovery Tube trial.
> 
> 69.9% Fe and recovery around 90% from throughput.
> 
> ...




I really like the looks of this one, plus having Nathan McMahon (of HDG) holding a 9.47% stake in it (as of Oct 2010, and i have found no announcement regarding a reduction) is a positive in my eyes.


----------



## exberliner1 (26 May 2011)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

Hi Springhill in fact the EV is now about $0.6mn at $0.12 

I wonder how long before the wider market notices what is going on with MWN.

I would have thought that a mkt cap around $20mn could be justified with what we know so far and the way that MWN has operated during the initial drilling and trial benefication process.

With only 30mn shares in issue and no need for cash anytime soon a mkt cap of $20mn would put the SP at around $0.66 and the options at $0.41 undiluted.

Against $0.03 for the options at today's close.

Not to worry I have sat on this one for a few months now and am pretty confident that it will deliver at some point during 2011.

I hold only the options as I see huge leverage there and am quite happy to wait.

Just a bit bewildered why MWN remains so unloved atm.

EB


----------



## exberliner1 (6 June 2011)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

For those who my have missed it MWN published the content of company presentation given by their MD at a recent iron ore conference.

It gives a great overview of where things stand atm]

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=mwn&timeframe=D&period=W

EV (minus cash) is only around $450k - this project should be valued much higher than that .... $10mn - $20mn range would make sense to me.

No one seems to be bothering with TRH which suprises me, the last stock I bought with an EV like this has almost tripled in a few months and still has further to go.

I expect MWN to do the same as 2011 progresses.

EB


----------



## springhill (6 June 2011)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

Hi exberliner just got back from OS and saw your post, also saw this announcement today. 2011 should be good for MWN, although this is a one resource company, it's a quality resource so that's not a bad thing. A tight register is a good register IMO, and yes, while MWN is largely un-noticed by the markets ATM, if it catches attention there is significant room for SP growth through scarcity of shares on issue.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 June 2011)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

Looks interesting. 600 klm to the coast  for export is a long way. Very thin trading so one may need some patience. Thanks for the early reporting ex-Berliner.


----------



## exberliner1 (6 June 2011)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*



Wysiwyg said:


> Looks interesting. 600 klm to the coast  for export is a long way. Very thin trading so one may need some patience. Thanks for the early reporting ex-Berliner.




Wysiwyg the tennements lie very close to a rail system and also there is the Limpopo river as an alternative for barges.

600 Kms by rail is not that much especially as that 600 Kms takes the iron ore straight to SA's steel producing region.

I have been holding and accumulating MWN since late 2010 and management have so far delivered on their promises and illustrated excellent shareholder communication - just look at the ANNs over the past 6 months or so.

I have made some good cash so far this year by investing in companies with decent projects but for whatever reason a tiny EV. For example I was a big buyer of TRH in March when, after stripping out cash and shares in RAD on the balance sheet the company's EV was negative.

TRH has trippled since then and still has further to go.

I think the MWN shows all the signs of doing the same thing based upon what it has achieved so far. Sure MWN's EV isn't negative but at $450k it almost is.

If you can afford to hold MWN for the rest of 2011 it should deliver some excellent gains as there are only 30mn shares in issue and 18mn options. The options mature in November, this year, and so the register will increase to 48mn shares but MWN will receive an additional $4.5mn in cash.

Anyway I am fully loaded in MWN and MWNOA now as I have no more cash left to buy anymore (unless TRH triples again and I sell some   ).

The liquidity is an issue but that is the price yoiu pay for the benefit of there being hardly any shares in issue.

Be happy

EB


----------



## exberliner1 (22 June 2011)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

This gets sillier and sillier.

30mn shares at 10c = $3mn

Cash on the balance sheet = $2.9mn

EV is now $100k

Yet we are well situated open in all directions, including depth, and still have a 10km long anomaly to drill amongst 26KMs of ground that produced great helicopter survey results.

Recent assays and Davis Recovery Tube trials have produced ore with very low impurities and a 69.9% Fe grade after benefication.

We are also close to roads, railways and a river port along with electrical power lines accross the tennements.

Management are good at communicating and have so far kept their promises on milestones in the project development.

Yet the whole thing (according to the stock market) has an EV of approx. $100k.

IMO an EV of $10mn - $20mn would make much more sense.

If buying decent companies with a tiny EV makes sense for you, you should consider buying and holding this one.


----------



## exberliner1 (28 February 2012)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

Over the past week or so we have seen a rise in the SP from 10c on 20th Feb to 15c today.

Buying has been off-market and taken straight off depth in most cases - no waiting around in bid depth for an occasional seller in ever larger sizes.

This would suggest to me someone knows something.

We are expecting assays from the drilling at Woolwich any day now, it is logical to assume that a whole chain of people from the drill rig operators to assay lab staff and all the peoplee in between will also know this "something"

There are only 30 mln shares in in issue and someone has been buying in large chomps.

After re-reading the ANN of 12th Jan, Woolwich has the potential to be huge ... which I guess those assays we are awaiting will confirm.

Don't forget there is a lot of support from the S.A government to boost the indigenous steel industry - MWN could be on the verge of cementing its place in the country's iron ore infrastructure and if recent buying is anything to go by you can change could to is.

EB


----------



## exberliner1 (2 March 2012)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

As I have the luxury of a Bloomberg terminal on my desk I have been looking at the volume price history of MWN so far this year.

Basically in January we were very quiet sometimes going for a whole week with no trades at all and then seeing an occasional order go through but in quite decent size given the illiquid nature of MWN’s recent trading history.

The first half of February was much the same with the price trending downwards from around 12c to 10c but still seeing 50k – 75k trades happening every now and then. Certainly not enough to inspire a new investor that by holding that they would have a bid side to sell into should they decide to sell.

In retrospect it is clear to see that all this changed on the 21st February.

We have seen consistent buying in quite impressive size for MWM. What is unusual is that the majority of this buying has been in the opening auction or just after it at ever higher prices. On many days the opening auction trades were the only trades for the day. If one looks at it laid out below a definite trend becomes apparent.

Date	Volume	Closing price	Amount bought at open

21.02	205 000		0.105		50k
22.02	250 000		0.115		150k
23.02	250 000		0.125		104k
27.02	241 080		0.135		86k
28.02	431 113		0.15		300k
29.02	406 500		0.16		342k
01.03	170 000		0.155		170k *intra-day high after buying at open 0.165
02.03	236 532		0.16		170k

Amount of shares bought in the opening auction in total over the last 2 weeks is thus 1 372 000 shares.

During this 2 week period the stock price has risen from 0.10 to 0.16 a gain of 60%.

Buying in the opening auction each day is nothing new but it would normally be followed by some useful action in the open trading session during the rest of the day.

In the case of MWN this in general has not happened.

1 372 000 shares doesn’t sound like a lot but we have only 30mn shares in total. So it means that someone has bought 4.57% of this company in the opening auctions alone over the past 2 weeks.

Now why would someone do that?

Given South Africa’s national plan to further develop the indigenous steel industry and the enormous landholdings that MWN sit on with their known but as yet not completely proven iron ore reserves (wrong word I know given the lack of JORC) could it be that a predator is circling picking up the stock from loose hands?

Or of course I could be wrong and an ASF reader with deep pockets will put up their hand and say no … it was me – I bought almost 5% of MWN in the opening auctions over the past 2 weeks.

Looking at the trading statistics over the past 2 weeks I would hazard a guess that we have “game on” and we are on the verge of some interesting and extremely profitable corporate action. Extremely profitable for holders of MWN that is.

Anyone else got any ideas or suggestions about what is going on?

EB


----------



## springhill (12 September 2012)

*Re: MWN - Midwinter Resources*

“MIDWINTER LODGES APPLICATIONS FOR PHOSPATE PROSPECTS” – BRR WEBCAST
https://onlineinvesting.westpac.com...stThin.aspx?pdfFileName=20120912/01332578.pdf

A wise move, IMO, with iron ore looking shaky, MWN really needs to diversify to get any appreciation in shares price.


----------



## System (11 November 2013)

*Re: CXB - Cobre Montana*

On September 20th, 2013, Midwinter Resources NL (MWN) changed its name to Cobre Montana NL (CXB).


----------



## System (4 August 2015)

On August 4th, 2015, Cobre Montana NL (CXB) changed its name and ASX code to Lithium Australia NL (LIT).


----------



## jrhr (23 December 2015)

System said:


> On August 4th, 2015, Cobre Montana NL (CXB) changed its name and ASX code to Lithium Australia NL (LIT).




Well todays share price and volume surge should have everyones attention.  For a brief outline of the Company go to mycharttrades.com where there is a spiel and some charts


----------



## pixel (22 February 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01713790
The refining process appears chemically sound; question is, can it be patented?

Going by the chart alone, Market reaction looks positive. Good enough for me to open a small position.
Initial (short-term) target 17c. The gap may yet be filled, but I'm stopping out below 13.5c.


----------



## Muschu (9 March 2016)

pixel said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01713790
> The refining process appears chemically sound; question is, can it be patented?
> 
> Going by the chart alone, Market reaction looks positive. Good enough for me to open a small position.
> ...




Not a lot of liquidity here but an interesting response to GXY announcement of yesterday.  Not sure if they have port issues?
And PLS in a trading halt I see.


----------



## pixel (16 March 2016)

The gap has been closed, but that was the Low it got to.
The last few weeks might have offered some small swinging opportunities, which I let slip by. 
Holding patiently for a breakout: The longer the sideways gyrations, the more rewarding the burst - if/when it finally happens


----------



## peter2 (22 March 2016)

The chart shows three short duration price spikes followed by long periods of consolidation where the price drifts down. The price spikes are probably news related and with no follow up news the price drifts lower as the ongoing interest is lost. 

However the price is slowly stair stepping higher as the mining process is developed. 

IMO it's an exaggeration to say that price is near a break-out. The last volume/price spike (22/2//16) has not been followed up. 

Further share price increases are in the hands of management. They must develop their newly patented Li enrichment process steadily and keep the market informed on their progress. 

There needs to be another price/volume spike to attract the interest of the active traders once more.


----------



## pixel (22 March 2016)

peter2 said:


> Further share price increases are in the hands of management. They must develop their newly patented Li enrichment process steadily and keep the market informed on their progress.
> 
> There needs to be another price/volume spike to attract the interest of the active traders once more.




Hi Peter,
you must be psychic 
I got tired of waiting and sold my last holdings today.

... now watch it break out and run


----------



## ukulele (5 April 2016)

"You just got Litt up" 
Louis Litt, suits

a couple of strong drive bars yesterday and today with huge volume. Something special is up with the lithium plays at the moment; I've been in and out of NMT for a small profit but perhaps I should've stayed in.


----------



## pixel (12 April 2016)

pixel said:


> ... now watch it break out and run





After a few quick intraday trades, I bought back in today in anticipation of another Darvas breakout. If the move continues, I find mid-30's achievable.


----------



## skc (12 April 2016)

pixel said:


> After a few quick intraday trades, I bought back in today in anticipation of another Darvas breakout. If the move continues, I find mid-30's achievable.




These lithium plays are getting a bit silly imo. A bit like Uranium in 2006, rare earth in 2010, graphite in 2013-14...

Some market caps

ORE = $670m
PLS = $517m
GXY = $450m
NMT = $250m
AJM = $214m
GMM = $175m
MNS = $166m
LIT = $56m

ORE is the only one that's producing and able to start making some money. My guess is most of the other plays will start production (if they ever get there) in time for the price collapse.

Compare some of these charts to once-mighty graphite plays like LMB (now HXG), TON (in administration), VXL (suspended)...

Great for trading (although I am terrible at trading these stocks), not too great for passing onto grandchildren.


----------



## pixel (4 October 2017)

Cup & Handle forming?


----------



## greggles (18 July 2018)

Lithium Australia on the move today after a relatively steady eight month downtrend.

The company announced today that the Brisbane pilot production facilities of VSPC, a specialist battery-component research and development laboratory wholly owned by Lithium Australia, are now fully re-commissioned, and lithium-iron-phosphate (LFP) battery cathode material is being produced.

Today's announcement has pushed the LIT share price up 35% to 13.5c on volume not seen since November 2017. I'm not sure if there are any other factors involved in today's share price increase but the downtrend has definitely been broken.


----------



## Ann (21 March 2019)

I wonder if this is the bottom for LIT?
*https://smallcaps.com.au/lithium-au...al-energy-security-eliminating-nickel-cobalt/*
*Lithium Australia’s cathode material offers energy security by eliminating nickel and cobalt*
_Lithium Australia’s (ASX: LIT) lithium iron phosphate cathode technology eliminates the need for cobalt and nickel and the commodities’ associatedsupply risks, Lithium Australia managing director Adrian Griffin told delegates at Informa’s Mineral and Investment Week conference. 

Mr Griffin added the company’s SiLeach and VSPC technologies which created this cathode material from were “second to none”.


Commenting on current lithium mining practices, Mr Griffin pointed out that more lithium gets discharged to waste streams than caught up in the supply chain.


As a result, Lithium Australia has developed SiLeach and VSPC technologies for processing waste material such as lithium mica into a tri-lithium phosphate that can then be converted into a lithium iron phosphate and used in lithium-ion battery cathodes. More...
_
Looking at the chart it appears to have cleared its 12 month falling overhead resistance and the Twiggs Money Flow indicator is showing a slow steady rise.


----------



## Ann (9 May 2019)

Up 14.10% so far today to .089c

*Lithium Australia teams up with Chinese battery producer to sell lithium-ion batteries into Australia*

_As it rapidly advances its proprietary technology, Lithium Australia (ASX: LIT) has now teamed up with Chinese battery producer DLG Battery Co Ltd to establish a joint venture business that will supply and sell lithium-ion batteries, packs and modules throughout Australia.


The duo has inked a letter of intent with the equally owned joint venture company to be called Lithium Australia DLG.


“Lithium Australia’s partnership with DLG will provide us with first-mover advantage in the supply of batteries designed specifically for Australian conditions and create a stable supply chain,” Lithium Australia managing director Adrian Griffin explained.


“Australia is already established as a world leader in the take-up of energy storage using lithium-ion batteries.” More..._


----------



## tech/a (11 May 2019)

Another on the watch-list


----------



## tech/a (13 May 2019)

Not triggered but still interested 
will follow up if anything develops

Triggers or drops out.


----------



## willoneau (13 May 2019)

Interesting chart to follow, after today's large down spread bar on average volume I would be thinking a test of the low at .084 first as if you look at monthly chart not a lot of volume accumulation. That is my thought at the latest bar anyway.


----------



## Ann (22 May 2019)

Up a couple of percent so far today on this news...

*Lithium Australia debuts ‘significant’ vanadium resource at Youanmi*

Lithium explorer and technology developer Lithium Australia (ASX: LIT) has debuted a “significant” maiden vanadium resource for its Youanmi project in Western Australia.

The maiden resource is located on an exploration licence that Lithium Australia has an option to purchase and totals 185 million tonnes at 0.33% vanadium pentoxide.More...

Within the estimate is an oxide resource of 96Mt at 0.34% vanadium pentoxide.

The maiden vanadium resource was calculated using 41 historic drill holes that were carried out in 1999.

According to Lithium Australia, the vanadium mineralisation at Youanmi is shallow and continues to the east into Venus Metals’ (ASX: VMC) project which has a vanadium oxide resource of 134.73Mt at 0.34% vanadium pentoxide.


----------



## fergee (14 January 2020)

LIT up 20%+ today on high volume. A break of 9c would be good to see to start confirming a new bull trend.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 May 2020)

Lithium Australia NL (ASX: LIT) advised the ASX that a further 608,464 partly paid shares paid to $0.0101 and unpaid $0.0499 in the capital of the Company (LITCF) have transitioned from LITCE partly paid shares due to the payment of the $0.01 call per LITCE. 

The Company is pleased to advise that several LITCE shareholders applied for 608,464 LITCF partly paid shares, now amounting to 36,238,765 LITCF.  Statements will be issued shortly to these newly designated LITCF partly paid shareholders who can trade under the symbol LITCF.   

There remains a total of 135,675,026 LITCE partly paid shares that have been forfeited and returned to the Company; initially to be auctioned and then dealt with by directors pursuant to the Company’s constitution. 

The LITCE partly paid shares paid to $0.0001 and unpaid $0.0599 have been de-listed, now forfeited, and will be *available at the public auction* on Monday 11 May 2020

_- wow. Sounds like an opportunity for someone. Maybe. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 June 2020)

Lithium Australia’s LieNA® technology can recover lithium from fine or variable grade spodumene that is usually discarded as waste. The company pointed out that conventional spodumene processing has recovery rates as low as 50%, due to chemical producers having high specifications for their roasting process.

Unlike the current method, LieNA® is not constrained by particle feed size or grade. LieNA® uses an alkaline source, such as caustic soda, to convert spodumene into a lithium-bearing sodalite. The sodalite is then recovered and selectively leached to produce a lithium-bearing solution. This is further treated to generate a high-purity refined tri-lithium phosphate product.

*Advancing towards commercialisation*

To assist with advancing LieNA®, Lithium Australia collared a $1.3 million grant under the Australian Government’s CRC-P round 8 program. In collaboration with the Australian Nuclear Science and Technology Organisation (ANSTO), Lithium Australia has completed extensive test work on the technology.

Lithium Australia said it was now committed to a semi-continuous pilot plant evaluation of the flowsheet, which is the scope of the CRC-P grant.







> “Recovering material that would otherwise go to waste is a fundamental building block in Lithium Australia’s quest to enhance sustainability, reduce costs and negate environmental impacts throughout the battery production cycle,” Mr Griffin explained. “If we as a society want to maintain current living standards, we cannot afford to squander the resources and need to minimise our environmental footprint.” "Commercialisation of LieNA® will take the lithium industry one step closer to achieving that goal,” he added




https://smallcaps.com.au/lithium-australia-...ovel-inventive/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

 Envirostream Australia Pty Ltd has signed recycling agreements with two additional batteries suppliers. 
 Over the past 2 years, Envirostream has trialled the recycling of end-of-life battery packs from six different types of electric vehicles. 
 The significance of these contracts are that Envirostream will become a first mover in the recycling of EOL EV batteries in Australia
 Envirostream expects to begin regular recycling of EOL EV battery packs over the next few weeks. 
 Worldwide, numbers of spent lithium-ion batteries, including EV battery packs, are expected to grow rapidly, underpinning Envirostream’s business model.

- _"Complete process of EV battery recycling, from transport, handling and discharge through to disassembly and materials recovery" .... with or without subsidies? _


----------



## fergee (23 September 2020)

My pick for the October comp.

LIT is making some moves with farm in agreements with multiple other companies for a variety of minerals.

"The exploration strategy of Lithium Australia NL (ASX: LIT, ‘Lithium Australia’ or ‘the Company’) includes joint funding of its exploration portfolio, achieved through associations with well-funded and progressive explorers. To that end, Lithium Australia recently entered into agreements with Okapi Resources Ltd, Metal Hawk Ltd, Australian Vanadium Ltd and Mercator Metals Pty Ltd, thereby providing exposure to gold and base metals at little cost to the Company and preserving 100% of the lithium potential of the projects concerned."

They retain the rights to all Lithium resources and receive(d) small payments for granting prospecting rights to said companies. LIT has just finished a $4.5M capital raising.

See above posts by @Dona Ferentes about the battery recycling and lithium processing tech segments of the business which both show a lot of promise too. LIT has some lofty goals to be a full cycle lithium battery producer from mining to processing to manufacturing and to end of life battery recycling.

Technically they are teetering on a break out from an as yet unbroken 4 year down trend.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 December 2020)

and further actions (was spread thinner than vegemite). Has seen SP hit high for year

*Lithium Australia grants option over Australian exploration assets  *

_Lithium Australia NL provides the following information with respect to granting an option for Charger Metals NL (ACN 646 203 465) (“Charger”) to acquire part of the Company’s Australian exploration assets._

_  HIGHLIGHTS 
1. Lithium Australia grants Charger Metals NL an option to acquire exploration projects including: 
o The Coates Mafic Intrusive Complex (Wundowie Project), prospective for nickel, copper and platinum group elements (‘PGEs’), hosted in a mafic intrusion in the highly prospective Western Yilgarn emerging Ni-Cu-PGE belt 28km south-east of Chalice Gold’s Julimar discovery in Western Australia; 
o The Lake Johnson Project, near Southern Cross, Western Australia which is prospective for lithium, gold and nickel; and  
o The Bynoe Project, prospective for lithium and gold, located near Darwin, Northern Territory. 

2. Lithium Australia retains significant leverage through a 30% interest, freecarried to completion of bankable feasibility study, in each Project, and a significant share interest in Charger post Initial Public Offering; and_

_3. the transaction enables Lithium Australia to enhance focus on its core business that being to ensure an ethical and sustainable supply of energy metals to the battery industry (enhancing energy security in the process) by creating a circular battery economy _.






(hat-tip; Mick at SC   )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 December 2020)

if anyone interested:








						Lithium Australia outlines option agreement with Charger Metals
					

Lithium Australia NL's (ASX:LIT) (OTCMKTS:LMMFF) (FRA:3MW) Adrian Griffin caught up with Proactive's Andrew Scott following the news they've...



					www.proactiveinvestors.com.au
				




and I wonder when this will happen (soon? backing into a moribund entity?):  _*Charger Metals Initial Public Offering.*_


----------



## aus_trader (30 December 2020)

Just purchased some LIT shares. Details and reasons are in *Speculative Stock Portfolio*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2021)

sell off the jewelry and get rewarded

_• Galan to acquire 80% of the Greenbushes South Lithium Project from Lithium Australia NL (ASX: LIT)
• The Project is located 3 kms south of the world-class Greenbushes Lithium Mine which is owned and managed by Talison Lithium Pty Ltd_


----------



## aus_trader (19 January 2021)

Having a good day with the recent announcements:





Held in spec portfolio.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 February 2021)

_*Lithium Australia granted US patent for lithium extraction technology *_

HIGHLIGHTS
SiLeach® patent application granted by US Patent and Trademark Office.
SiLeach® patent application accepted by IP Australia.
SiLeach® patent application claims considered allowable by European Patent Office.
SiLeach®, which provides for low-energy recovery of lithium from micas, is potentially a short-cut in the production of lithium-ion batteries.

_The Company's lithium chemical division has partnered with the best technical expertise available, including ANSTO, to develop lithium extraction technologies, with a focus on low-grade and waste materials. Those materials can be classified as: _
*.. lithium micas; 
.. fine spodumene, *_and
*.. spent LIBs*.  


Lithium Australia has lodged patent applications for most of the technology emanating from its R&D programmes. Those technologies include the following:
... SiLeach® for the recovery of lithium and other valuable by-products from mica. 
... LieNA® for the recovery of lithium from spodumene concentrates, with an emphasis on fine and/or low-grade spodumene. 
... Recovery of lithium as a tri-lithium phosphate. 
... Refining of tri-lithium phosphate to achieve an ultra-pure (>99.9%) chemical._


----------



## over9k (3 February 2021)

Good news. This is going on the watch list until a floor/settling point is found, then it's a buy. Looks like a long-termer.


----------



## aus_trader (4 February 2021)

Wish I bought a bigger parcel for the Speculative Stock Portfolio, with news like this 😋


----------



## samuilk (8 February 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Wish I bought a bigger parcel for the Speculative Stock Portfolio, with news like this 😋




could you please summarize recent announcement


----------



## aus_trader (10 February 2021)

samuilk said:


> could you please summarize recent announcement



LIT has been one of the few contenders on the ASX for developing Li battery recycling. It's the sort of technology that has an attractive future appeal if most of the future vehicles become electric (EV's) using Li-Ion batteries. So this announcement just takes the company further in the right direction in it's Li recycling journery.


----------



## aus_trader (1 May 2021)

I think LIT share price has some catching up to do. As one of the two stocks developing Li-Ion battery recycling technology, LIT is not rising as quickly as NMT. NMT is breaking out higher (see below), so I think LIT has a good chance of heading higher as it's share price has been stagnant for a while.

NMT vs LIT charts:










Disc: Held in speculative portfolio and just tipped for the May competition.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 June 2021)

The kick early this year is probably associated with first-movers hoping for a cut of this corporate action, plus of course the news of GLN taking up 80% of Greenbushes South

_Lithium Australia maintains battery minerals interests through investment in Charger Metals _

Lithium Australia NL provides the following update (mid April) on its joint-venture agreement with Charger Metals NL (ACN 646 203 465)), originally announced on 9 December 2020.

HIGHLIGHTS

The Charger transaction has progressed, with Charger making significant progress towards its initial public offering on the ASX.
Lithium Australia retains a 30% interest in the exploration projects, free carried to the definitive feasibility study notice, and will be the major shareholder in Charger.
Charger has an option until 4 September 2021 to acquire Company exploration projects that include: (1) the Coates project in the highly prospective Western Yilgarn nickel/ copper/platinum group elements belt, close to Chalice Mining Ltd's Julimar discovery in Western Australia; (2) the Lake Johnston project, near Southern Cross in Western Australia, prospective for lithium, gold and nickel; and  (3) the Bynoe project, near Darwin in the Northern Territory, prospective for lithium and gold.
Lithium Australia shareholders to be offered a *priority allocation in the Charger IPO*.


----------



## aus_trader (7 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Lithium Australia shareholders to be offered a *priority allocation in the Charger IPO*.





Love it when we will be given some priority. I hold LIT shares in spec portfolio, so hope to not sell out in the short term.

LIT has been the laggard in terms of share price because lately the multi-billion dollar Li majors have been advancing such as GXY and ORE.


----------



## Mundo (1 July 2021)

Hi all,
I own shares in LIT and didn't receive any correspondence regarding the Charger IPO.
Subsequently, I missed the closing date for the offer.
I'm experiencing a bit of FOMO, however, can anyone tell me if 20c per share is a good buy?
Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## aus_trader (2 July 2021)

Mundo said:


> Hi all,
> I own shares in LIT and didn't receive any correspondence regarding the Charger IPO.
> Subsequently, I missed the closing date for the offer.
> I'm experiencing a bit of FOMO, however, can anyone tell me if 20c per share is a good buy?
> Any help would be most appreciated.



Hard to say. I am really bad at guessing the value of new IPO's, spin offs etc. I sold ASM that was spun out of ALK far too early, it would've been a 7-bagger if I held onto them till today.

If in doubt I think it doesn't hurt to wait for the IPO to list and check the price action afterwards.

Also if it list above offer price, that's usually a bullish sign and vice versa. Don't know when it'll list though, LIT says there is conditional approval from asx to list Charger Metals.


----------



## Mundo (2 July 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Hard to say. I am really bad at guessing the value of new IPO's, spin offs etc. I sold ASM that was spun out of ALK far too early, it would've been a 7-bagger if I held onto them till today.
> 
> If in doubt I think it doesn't hurt to wait for the IPO to list and check the price action afterwards.
> 
> Also if it list above offer price, that's usually a bullish sign and vice versa. Don't know when it'll list though, LIT says there is conditional approval from asx to list Charger Metals.



Thanks aus_trader,
My FOMO has reduced somewhat!
I think I'll wait and see where the price moves.
Hopefully after a poor 6-12 months, we'll see some positive movement for LIT in the coming months. I'm hopeful.
Good luck with the trading!


----------



## aus_trader (4 July 2021)

Mundo said:


> Thanks aus_trader,
> My FOMO has reduced somewhat!
> I think I'll wait and see where the price moves.
> Hopefully after a poor 6-12 months, we'll see some positive movement for LIT in the coming months. I'm hopeful.
> Good luck with the trading!



Yeah, it's been a slow grind for LIT but there seems to be some advancers in the Li space such as GLN and 
PLS and even the largest in the Li space GXY is advancing up.

So I think LIT will get going again, just don't know when but hopefully soon...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 July 2021)

aus_trader said:


> If in doubt I think it doesn't hurt to wait for the IPO to list and check the price action afterwards.
> 
> Also if it list above offer price, that's usually a bullish sign and vice versa. Don't know when it'll list though, LIT says there is conditional approval from asx to list Charger Metals.



according to upcoming floats

Charger Metals NL - 8 July 2021 12:00PM AEST ##


*Listing date*8 July 2021 12:00PM AEST ##


&, I know two other LIT holders that didn't receive any _priority offer_.


----------



## aus_trader (4 August 2021)

For those who missed the important stuff amongst all the other boring asx announcements like director buy/sell, appendix A to Z, substantial and unsubstantial holdings and so on and so forth...

LIT has been making good progress with advancing it's battery recycling technologies and protecting them via filing patents...

Yesterday's announcement:





Today's:





Disclosure: I hold LIT and have disclosed my holding in Speculative Stock Portfolio, also aware of a few other ASF'ers holding LIT.


----------



## JohnDe (24 June 2022)

Good or bad news? The Company Secretary resigns with "immediate effect" and replaced by Ms Grant-Edwards and Ms Chapman. 



> *Appointment of Joint Company Secretary and  notice of resignation*
> 
> Lithium Australia Limited (ASX: LIT) (the ‘Company’) advises the appointment of Ms  Catherine Grant-Edwards and Ms Melissa Chapman as Joint Company Secretary  effective from 24 June 2022.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2022)

_Placement in excess of $12 million _
HIGHLIGHTS 

$12.1m raised (before costs) at $0.065 per share as part of a Placement to existing shareholders, new high net worth sophisticated and institutional investors, including Director participation 
Placement managed by CPS Capital Group Pty Ltd
Funds raised will be used primarily towards commercialisation of Battery Recycling through Envirostream and Advanced Cathode Powders through VSPC 
..... only_ dropped half the 22% gap. ; now $0.076_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 December 2022)

_It seems LIT has redefined it's purpose, and today announced the sale of remaining 20% of South Greenbushes tenement to Galan GLN.  So, what's next?_


*Lithium Australia (ASX:LIT) *is at the forefront of advanced materials development to ensure an ethical and sustainable future for the global battery industry.

 Lithium Australia is achieving this via its business divisions:
*Envirostream* (100%-owned LIT subsidiary):
Envirostream, which is leading Australia’s battery recycling industry, is at the cutting edge of delivering safe and innovative management solutions to one of the Australian waste industry’s biggest (and getting bigger) challenges – battery disposal.

Its state-of-the-art Victorian-based battery processing facilities are providing a sustainable solution by collecting, sorting and processing critical battery metals from all types of spent batteries to power the batteries of tomorrow.

With battery recycling partnerships alongside some of Australia’s leading brands (including Bunnings, Officeworks and Battery World), Envirostream benefits from the Australian government-backed battery recycling scheme which is providing rebates across collection, sorting, and processing of batteries. These combined provide the platform for national expansion.

*VSPC* (100%-owned LIT subsidiary):
With over 20 years’ experience, VSPC develops leading-edge materials for e-mobility and energy storage applications and, ultimately, a zero-carbon economy. Its patents cover the production of advanced powders for next generation lithium-ion batteries, especially lithium ferro phosphate.

Currently, demand for LFP represents more than half the global market for lithium-ion battery materials. The Company is one of only a few entities outside of China with the technical expertise to manufacture LFP powder of the highest quality to meet those burgeoning market pressures.

VSPC is now on a clear path to production. With a Research & Development facility located in Queensland, a Definitive Feasibility Study for an initial 10,000tpa LFP manufacturing facility is well underway, and with customer offtake discussions advancing in parallel, VSPC is positioning for its first commercial footprint.

_Somehow 2022 was not a year of excitement; neither was 2021. The demand for capital is likely to be  ongoing, and while the aspiration is for *Clean Green*, getting to that point looks fraught.




_


----------

